# Provider schließen sich in Sachen Handy-Bezahlen zusammen



## computerbetrug.de (16 August 2011)

Die Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone und O2 wollen zusammen eine Firma gründen, die das Handybezahlen in Deutschland voran bringen soll. Während in anderen Ländern das mobile Bezahlen wesentlich stärker verbreitet ist, hinkt Deutschland nach der Ansicht vieler Unternehmen in dieser Beziehung noch hinterher.
Wenn wir uns anschauen, dass sich Handybezahlen in der Wahrnehmung momentan zu einem großen Teil auf "fast freiwillig" abgeschlossene Abos beschränkt, scheint mir das kein großer Verlust. Klar, es gibt auch sinnvolle Anwendungen vom Parkticket bis hin zum Kinoeintritt. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, welche Sicherheitsmechanismen da eingebaut werden um Kunden vor Betrügern zu schützen. Wenn es so weitergeht wie bisher, dann werden das wohl nicht sehr viele Sicherungen sein...

http://www.ftd.de/it-medien/it-tele...nz-troika-fuer-mobiles-bezahlen/60091913.html


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

computerbetrug.de schrieb:


> ... Es stellt sich nur die Frage, welche Sicherheitsmechanismen da eingebaut werden um Kunden vor Betrügern zu schützen. Wenn es so weitergeht wie bisher, dann werden das wohl nicht sehr viele Sicherungen sein...



Wieso nur bin ich da 150% der gleichen Meinung ...


----------



## Kaledner (31 Oktober 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob aus dieser Inkassofirma etwas geworden ist


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2017)

Dann nutze mal Google zur Wissensbeschaffung


----------

